

Ask HN: Am I being underpaid and should I switch to consulting practice? - recodemybrain

Hi HN ,<p>I enjoy discussion on this site and everyday I get to learn something new. I am on H1B in US and live in Boston area.  I am wondering if I am being underpaid ?
I have near seven years of experience and earn close to ( but less than ) $80K &#x2F; annum.
I would describe myself as fairly good though not expert in software development. I actively code and lead team of two developers. I am heavily involved in data platform engineering applications and possess good knowledge of many technologies.<p>My company employs lots of people on H1B visa ( nearly ~30 % population ). I constantly see stories on how people starting their jobs are getting $90K and on. 
I understand SF, NY are highly expensive areas so adding more $20k make sense but still Boston itself is very expensive city to live.<p>I am a bit shy and probably worst negotiator. Last year when I changed job I even did not counter the offer ( I feel bad though ! )
I read this post https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8409020 and see people are at least earning $50 to $60 per hour ( roughly $130K or more ) and now wondering should I change from direct employment to consulting gig ? 
One of challenge I know as of now in going for consulting is , my network is very weak. I am less social person and know very limited number of people in US.<p>I am 29 years old and might soon start a family. So not sure if consulting is way to go if you have family. I would like to know from you if I am being underpaid being on H1B.<p>Any pointers to improve myself both in terms of earning and negotiation will also be helpful.
Sorry for throwaway account and Thank you for taking the time to read the post.<p>Cheers ,<p>Fellow HN reader
======
eschutte2
It will probably be very difficult to start consulting if you consider
yourself shy and not a good negotiator. I would suggest looking at changing
jobs instead, especially if you need stability in the near term. You could
practice negotiating then.

If you started consulting, you could easily spend half the first year out of
work, turning your $130K into $65K, and that's before the extra taxes.

Also, how does consulting work with an H1B?

Good luck.

